# Living In Nova Scotia



## MotormanTM (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there
My wife and I are currently living in Happy Valley-Goose Bay in Labrador and are seriously looking at moving to Nova Scotia at the start of next year. We would be very greatful if people could post things good and bad about where they live in the province. This would be really appreciated. Alternatively, you can email ajswilson @ gmail. com with your stories. We are looking at settling in NS and want to make the right decision. It ticks so many boxes for us but we need to be sure.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Yerdouj (Sep 20, 2011)

MotormanTM said:


> Hi there
> My wife and I are currently living in Happy Valley-Goose Bay in Labrador and are seriously looking at moving to Nova Scotia at the start of next year. We would be very greatful if people could post things good and bad about where they live in the province. This would be really appreciated. Alternatively, you can email ajswilson @ gmail. com with your stories. We are looking at settling in NS and want to make the right decision. It ticks so many boxes for us but we need to be sure.
> Thanks
> Andy


It really depends on what you consider good and bad about living somewhere. We moved to Nova Scotia from Ontario (Ottawa) and haven't looked back. The wages are lower and the taxes are higher (which is somewhat compensated for by lower housing costs) but the people here are so much friendlier, and we love living near the ocean. 

We have an apartment in Dartmouth because my husband and I both work in the city, but our home is just outside Tatamagouche (north Colchester County). They're both great places to live in different ways. The thing about Nova Scotia is, I meet people from all over the province and they all think they live in the best part!

If you have any more specific questions or if there's a particular area you're looking at I'd be happy to tell you what I can.


----------

